

Miller, key to obtaining 14,700 tons of silver Manhattan Project - bootload
http://web.archive.org/web/20071217171643/http://www.oakridger.com/stories/051606/opi_20060516028.shtml

======
bootload
I was reading through a synopsis of a Forsyth novel, "" ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fist_of_God> and come across a device called
a _"Calutron"_ ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calutrons> Reading through the
Calutron I came across the fact " _Ag"_ replaced scarce supplies of _"Cu"_. In
the end using _"14,700 tons"_ from the US Treasury reserves of silver for the
Y-12 Manhattan Project.

The question I wanted to know and what the article details is _"What happened
to all the silver?"_

------
ars
Summary: This seems to be an obit.

The silver was used as an electrical conductor for electromagnetic separation
of uranium isotopes.

